# [X/KDE]problema inicio KDM [cerrado]

## ps2

Buenas,

Hace unos días tuve que, por diversas razones que no vienen a cuento, reinstalar gentoo.

He hecho una instalación a partir de un livecd 2006.1. Todo ha ido perfecto salvo lo que concierne a arrancar /etc/init.d/xdm con KDM.

Al intentar arrancar KDM me da este error en /var/log/kdm.log

```
aeris log # tail -f kdm.log

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

    xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc104)+es" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc104)" };

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

KCrash: Application 'kdmgreet' crashing... 

Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory

KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

krootimage: Fatal IO error: client killed
```

Esto es lo que me da con la siguiente configuración en xorg.conf respecto al teclado:

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "es"

EndSection
```

Pero se cambio el valor 

```
Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"
```

por el valor:

Option "XkbRules"   "xorg.lst"

Me salta este error:

```
aeris log # tail -f kdm.log

Current Operating System: Linux aeris 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #1 Mon Feb 5 01:44:22 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 05 February 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Feb  6 14:40:12 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

KCrash: Application 'kdmgreet' crashing...

Warning: connect() failed: : No such file or directory

KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

Lo que es, por ejemplo, hacer startx e iniciar fluxbox o twm funciona perfecto. He puesto startkde en .xinitrc y KDE hace como que se inicia, con los "loading desktop" etc., pero no hace nada y si miro en la consola desde donde he lanzado startx veo los mismos errores que os he puesto aquí. ¿Alguna idea? Gracias y un saludo!

EDIT: He exportado a una máquina FreeBSD desde la gentoo aplicaciones simples como xterm o xclock y funciona, pero si quiero lanzar por ejemplo konqueror o cualquier aplicacion KDE da problemas:

```
crsn@aeris ~ $ xclock 

crsn@aeris ~ $ konqueror

Xlib:  extension "XInputExtension" missing on display "172.26.0.4:1.0".

Failed to get list of devices

Xlib:  extension "XInputExtension" missing on display "172.26.0.4:1.0".

Failed to get list of devices

kbuildsycoca running...

KCrash: Application 'konqueror' crashing...

Xlib:  extension "XInputExtension" missing on display "172.26.0.4:1.0".

Failed to get list of devices

```

Last edited by ps2 on Fri Feb 09, 2007 9:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Neodraco

 *Quote:*   

> > Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
> 
> >                   Ignoring extra symbols
> 
> Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server 

 

Ahí dice que es un Warning, no un error, y que los errores de xkbcomp no son fatales para el servidor. A lo mejor me equivoco, pero me da la impresión de que tu xorg.conf debe tener otros fallos que no tienen nada que ver con el teclado. De hecho mi configuración del teclado es similar a la tuya y funciona perfectamente:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc105"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "es"

EndSection

```

Revisa los logs tanto de xdm como de xorg arrancado mediante startx y asegurate de que el archivo xorg.conf que usas es el correcto (la línea (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" te lo dice), xorg tiene costumbre de buscar el archivo en /root/ antes que en /etc/X11. ¿Hay otros errores o warnings en los logs (líneas con EE o WW)? Si todo falla, prueba a rehacer el xorg.conf desde cero o bien arranca una distro live y adapta el xorg.conf generado por ella (knoppix suele ir muy bien para esto).

----------

## ps2

Buenas,

Gracias por tu respuesta, el único WW que tengo en Xorg.0.log es:

```
aeris log # cat Xorg.0.log|grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/local/share/fonts" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)
```

No tengo ningun error "EE"

Pero no estoy seguro que eso sea relevante puesto que fluxbox me inicia perfectamente.

Por otro lado también intenté regenerando el xorg.conf cosa que hice 3 veces e incluso le puse el xorg.conf de otra máquina gentoo que tengo en casa pero nada...

----------

## ps2

Buenas,

Probé con XDM, y el XDM arranca perfectamente. Por lo tanto es un problema de KDE. Ya que, como dije, incluso puedo correr fluxbox sin ningun problema.

También he de mencionar que ninguna aplicación KDE funciona tampoco.

He recompilado qt y kdebase con las flags:

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

Mientras que las flags que use para compilar todo fueron:

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mmmx -msse"

Lo menciono porque quizá sea por las flags pero lo dudo ya que tanto X-Window como fluxbox y otras aplicaciones compilan y se ejecutan perfectamente...

A alguien se le ocurre algo?

EDIT

He abierto una sesion X sin window manager con xterms y he ejecutado en una de ellas startkde, estos son los errores:

```
aeris ~ # startkde

xset:  bad font path element (#263), possible causes are:

    Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

        Directory missing fonts.dir

            Incorrect font server address or syntax

            xset:  bad font path element (#263), possible causes are:

                Directory does not exist or has wrong permissions

                    Directory missing fonts.dir

                        Incorrect font server address or syntax

                        startkde: Starting up...

                        kdeinit: Shutting down running client.

                        kbuildsycoca running...

                        Reusing existing ksycoca

                        kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!

                        kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/kde/ark.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-tbz2'

                        kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/kde/amarok.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/asx'

                        kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/kde/amarok.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/midi'

                        kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/share/applications/kde/amarok.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'audio/x-aac'

```

y continua con muchos más, terminando con:

```
kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'Office/kexi.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-kexiproject-sqlite'

                        QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

                        DCOP aborting (delayed) call from 'anonymous-14855' to 'kdesktop'

                        ERROR: Communication problem with kdesktop, it probably crashed.

                        KCrash: Application 'kdesktop' crashing...

                        kicker: crashHandler called

                        KCrash: Application 'kicker' crashing...

                        >> running as realtime process now (priority 50)

                        There are already artsd objects registered, looking if they are active...

                        Error: Can't add object reference (probably artsd is already running).

                               If you are sure it is not already running, remove the relevant files:

                                      /tmp/ksocket-root/Arts_SoundServerV2

                                             /tmp/ksocket-root/Arts_SoundServer

                                                    /tmp/ksocket-root/Arts_SimpleSoundServer

                                                           /tmp/ksocket-root/Arts_PlayObjectFactory

                                                                  /tmp/ksocket-root/Arts_AudioManager

                                                                  KCrash: Application 'ktip' crashing...

                                                                  DCOP aborting call from 'anonymous-14886' to 'ktip'

                                                                  ERROR: Communication problem with ktip, it probably crashed.

                                                                  KDE Daemon (kded) already running.

                                                                  KCrash: Application 'kbluetoothd' crashing...

Application: Registering failed!

                                                                  ERROR: Communication problem with kbluetoothd, it probably crashed.

                                                                  DCOP aborting call from 'anonymous-14896' to 'kded'

                                                                  kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.

```

----------

## pacho2

¿tienes las fuentes bien definidas en el xorg.conf?

Saludos

----------

## ps2

Buenas,

Sí, las he comprobado una a una, y son correctas. De hecho ahora mismo la máquina está funcionando con fluxbox. En mi opinión ya no creo que sea un problema de X.

Un saludo!

PD: He intentado correr KMail en una xterm en fluxbox, y me da esta salida:

```
 $ kmail

 Link points to "/tmp/ksocket-crsn"

 kbuildsycoca running...

 Reusing existing ksycoca

 kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available!

 kbuildsycoca: WARNING: '/usr/kde/3.5/share/applications/kde/ark.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-tbz2'
```

Continúa con muchos más "undefined mimetype" y concluye:

```
 kbuildsycoca: WARNING: 'Office/kexi.desktop' specifies undefined mimetype/servicetype 'application/x-kexiproject-sqlite'

 Launched ok, pid = 18790

 WeaverThreadLogger: thread (ID: 1) suspended.

 WeaverThreadLogger: thread (ID: 2) suspended.

 WeaverThreadLogger: thread (ID: 3) suspended.

 WeaverThreadLogger: thread (ID: 4) suspended.

 *** KMail got signal 11 (Crashing)

 DCOP aborting (delayed) call from 'anonymous-18769' to 'kmail'

 ERROR: Communication problem with kmail, it probably crashed.

 KCrash: Application 'kmail' crashing...

 crsn@aeris ~ $ ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 18784, errno = 0
```

----------

## pacho2

Mira ésto:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=496999

Saludos y suerte

----------

## ps2

Gracias por tu ayuda pacho2, he mirado pero no me sirve. Realmente no sé por donde pillar el problema...  :Confused: 

----------

## Neodraco

¿Con que USE has compilado qt y kde*? Me escama mucho este error:

 *Quote:*   

> kio (KSycoca): ERROR: No database available! 

 

Da la impresión de que la instalación de kde no está completa. ¿Que paquetes de kde tienes instalados?

----------

## pacho2

Supongo que ya habrás buscado ésto en google  :Wink: 

Saludos y suerte

----------

## ps2

Hola,

Sí gracias, en realidad probé de todo. Tanto que me he dado cuenta que es un error de hardware. Hay paquetes que no me compilaban. Apago máquina. Enciendo minutos más tarde y... magia, funciona.

No se muy bien que podrá ser, quizá sea de RAM. El caso es que ahora estoy recompilando KDE, y me funciona. Sin cambiar flags, sin nada. Así que esto está claro, es un problema de hardware. Ya me lo puso el GCC al recompilar: "this problem is not reproductible, it seems a problem of OS or hardware."

En fin, gracias por vuestra ayuda. Un saludo a todos.

----------

